# EVGA 9600GSo 384MB recomended OC



## gaby1707 (Oct 30, 2008)

*EVGA 9600GSo 384MB recomended OC ?*

hello this is my first OC, need advice!

im curently runing my EVGA 9600 gso 384MB at:

575 core clock (550default)

1437 shader clock (1375 default)

the two above are linked

825 memory clock (800 default)

fan speed 50% (30% default)

at this setting the temps are:

52% Idle 
70-72 % gaming

i have scanned with atitool and get no artifacts, been playing and get no errors or artifacts.

what temps are safe for this card? 
or what temps should I be avoiding?
recomended temp?
can I OC more and not be too risky?

any advice?


im using EVGA precision.

I used 3dmark vantage and it completed the test


----------

